# Sonderfarben und Verläufe



## BSE Royal (25. April 2005)

Hallo ihr Alle!

Für ein Projekt muss ich in Illustrator mit vier fest vorgegebenen Sonderfarben Grafiken erstellen. Allerdings ist es nötig, auch Verläufe zwischen den Farben zu erstellen.

Wie stelle ich es an, das Illustrator nur Abstufungen meiner HKS Werte verwendet und nicht neue CMYK Werte errechnet?    

Also, z.B. mache ich einen Verlauf von HKS 24 nach HKS 39. Wie bekomme ich alle Farben dazwischen ausschließlich als HKS Abstunfungen von 24 und 39 hin?

Ich bin inzwischen aus der Printgeschichte herausgekommen, zu lange im online Bereich unterwegs gewesen.   

Danke im voraus für eure Hilfe. 
Der BSE!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. April 2005)

Farbfelder-Palette / Farbfelder-Bibliothek öffnen / HKS K
Aus der HKS-Farbfelderpalette die beiden gewünschten Volltonfarben in das Verlaufsfeld der Verlauf-Palette ziehen.
Verlauf dem Objekt zuweisen
Im Druckdialog neben den anderen nötigen Einstellungen den Ausgabemodus von Composite auf die gewünschte Separations-Art umstellen.
Im selben Dialog in der Druckfarbenliste die nicht gewünschten Druckfarben abwählen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## BSE Royal (25. April 2005)

Hallo Martin,

danke für die rasche Antwort.
Wenn ich in Illustrator Verläufe zwischen zwei Sonderfarben, bzw. Schwarz/Weiß erstelle, dann werden die Zwischentöne automatisch als Sonderfarben erstellt, welche nur Farbanteile  aus den ineinaner laufenden Sonderfarben besitzen?

Mir geht es darum, dass am Ende eben in der Ausgabe tatsächlich *ausschließlich* die in der Farbpalette festgelegten Sonderfarben verwendet werden, bzw. dass durch das Abwählen bestimmter Farbkomponenten in der von dir erwähnten Druckfarbenliste meine Grafiken farblich nicht komplett über den Haufen geworfen werden.

Ich hoffe ich kann das hier halbwegs verständlich ausdrücken.  :-( 

lg, der BSE!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. April 2005)

Wenn du bei der Ausgabe alle Farbkanäle inkl. der HKS-Farben ausgibst, dann
bekommst du genau 6 "Filme", je einer pro Druckfarbe. Sieht enttäuschend aus,
weil die 4 Druckbögen für CMYK dann nur weiß sind. Aber die beiden Druckbögen
für HKS 23 K und HKS 39 K haben je einen gegenläufigen schwarz-weiß Verlauf.
Daran kannst du erkennen, dass der Verlauf 100%ig nur aus den gewählten
Volltonfarben aufgebaut wird (sofern das Objekt nicht doch noch z.B. eine schwarze Kontur hat).

Drucke also einfach eine Adobe PDF mit hostbasierter Separation.
Du wirst sehen, dass die PDF 2 Seiten hat mit je einem s/w-Verlauf,
wenn du die CMYK-Kanäle nicht wie oben erklärt manuell dazuklickst. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## BSE Royal (26. April 2005)

Super, ich danke dir Martin.
Damit sollte meiner Arbeit nichts mehr im Wege stehen. 

lg, der BSE!


----------

